# 1 1/2 year golden still “play” biting and jumping. In desperate need of help!



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

He's treating you as a playmate. 

What have you done to teach him that you're the leader and he's the follower? Obedience drills, etc? This is important as he needs to understand that when the big dog says ENOUGH, play time is over.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A solid, well rehearsed, well reinforced (lots of verbal praise, random food rewards) sit and stay (gradually increase the duration, by randomly rewarding him for holding the stay _while _he is holding it, than adding distance and distractions) can help to preventing/resolve the issue, then redirecting to what you want him to do - go to a bed, get a ball or a toy, toss a ball/toy for him to fetch. 

Exercises that help to build and reinforce 'self control' can also be helpful in the long run. Teaching 'Take it', 'Leave it', (increasing length of time you are asking him to leave it 'Drop it'. To 'settle' on cue, or go to a bed (and stay there give him something to do while he is there - make it a good place for him to be), to 'wait' for permission to go out the door, or gate, to get into or out of the car. 

Dogs are not born with self control but with practice, patience and reward/reinforcing the skill, they can learn it and will make life a little easier for both of you.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Puppy training classes at 8 months was not near enough... puppy classes are designed for very young puppies. You needed to sign up for a full blown obedience training class. The good news is you still can  Find a good training group with trainers that actually compete in obedience trials. They will help you learn how to handle your pup but you will need to commit to doing the homework, every single day. Until the dogs learn the behavior you do want, they will continue to play the games they invent ... because they are fun 
Time to get to work! Good luck


----------

